# Susan Garrett's Recallers 6.0



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi folks - I am so excited to be signed up for this year's Recaller's class. I didn't think I'd be able to join, but decided nothing ventured, nothing gained, and reached out to my mother to see if she'd be willing to help out and let me pay her back next month and she agreed. 

I've so enjoyed the Freecallers Critical Core games that I really wanted to continue training Noah with Recallers. My training choices locally are limited to PetSmart, PetCo and a local lady, who we took an obedience class with, just 5 weeks of classes, that consisted of walking around in circles, stopping when she said stop and making the dog sit, doing U-turns infront of the dog and away from the dog, and any dog that pulled was put on a pinch collar. 

I agree that the pinch collar is a better choice for Noah when he has to wear a collar than his martingale or flat collar, because it does stop him from pulling against his trachea, but the front lead harness is even better, and I want to have a kinder relationship with Noah. 

So - I say all that to say - is anyone else doing this year's Recallers who might want to come here to chat during the year? I'm kinda worried that this might be met with a bunch of crickets though! LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Glad you were able to join  you and Noah should both have fun, learn tons and just love it 

I don't really get the reference to crickets? Would that be posts just making noise or giving contrary advice?


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Crickets is when your post is met with silence other than the sound of crickets. 

Your Aedan is a week older than Noah (Noah turns 6 months on the 22nd), so it will be fun to compare notes! Like you mentioned, Aedan is having some fear moments, and Noah is as well, for things brand new to him, so we're trying to work through them and not force things.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

I really want to, but I'm already in 2 online classes (one a year long, one 3 months) plus taking some local classes (to prep for obedience group stays specifically). I will say that I think in almost all situations online classes have been a -far- better value for me than in-person classes. I can access the very best help in the world, work at my schedule, and I don't 'loose out' if I have a busy day. When I've done a cost break down, it's been far more economical and we've made a lot more progress with online classes. We've also been able to work with some of our online instructors in person and that has been really great as well!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan decided to reclaim his section of woods this morning LOL oh, they can be funny as they work through their decisions and growth stages. He hesitated and then almost like he shook it off, and bounded on in doing gleeful zooming circles.....mine, mine, mine! My woods, you keep out ...


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Sunrise said:


> Aedan decided to reclaim his section of woods this morning LOL oh, they can be funny as they work through their decisions and growth stages. He hesitated and then almost like he shook it off, and bounded on in doing gleeful zooming circles.....mine, mine, mine! My woods, you keep out ...


Good boy Aedan!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Will be starting Reinforcement Zone this week  hopefully tonight but we'll see what the weather is like.


----------

